# Providence Eats



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a great place for dinner in Providence? Not looking for something fancy, just good eats.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

What a great post! C'mon, gang at Ask Andy! Let's come up with some ideas on this one. I am a New Jersey guy who passes through Providence once or twice a year, and was wondering about this one myself. Bill


----------



## studio253 (Dec 21, 2006)

What are you in the mood for? Italian? Sushi? Seafood? Trendy fusion? Younger crowd or traditional? Micro-brew? Cuban food? BBQ at 2am? Let me know when you're coming to town and I'll make sure some place takes good care of you.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Studio, I am looking for Italian, or better yet, Portuguese or Spanish. $ not an object. Thanks! Bill :icon_smile:


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

My recs are well old... but Al Forno was always excellent, if expensive (for Provvo). Cafe Dolce Vita was a fun place for drinks and Italian desserts. Federal Hill has a lot of Italian places, many good. I liked Turchetta's on Wickenden as well. Friends loved Adesso off of Thayer St. 

Hemenways had great seafood including lobster up to 5 lbs; the restaurant was founded or owned by the people who created Moxie soda. Pakarang was the best Thai... L'Elizabeth was a cozy though very expensive bar. I'm afraid I don't know any Portuguese or Spanish places, although Providence certainly had a Portuguese presence -- some local bakeries sell Portuguese sweet bread which is great.


----------



## studio253 (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey Guys,
For traditional Italian my favorite is The Blue Grotto on Atwells Avenue, also known as "Federal Hill". There is a great Portuguese restaurant in East Providence, which is different from the east side of Providence but only 5-8 minutes out of down town by the name of Solmar. It has some of the best pork and clams that you will ever eat. My friends are right off the boat from Portugal and this is where they bring people to eat when they're too lazy to make a home cooked meal :icon_smile_big: If you're looking for Spain "spanish" food there is a restaurant by the name of Spain in Cranston, RI (my home city) which is about 4-5 miles out of Providence. Their food is good but not great. There is also a "Spain" that used to be owned by the same people down near the beaches which is about 30 miles out of Providence. Their food is much better. The Spain in Cranston does make a great pitcher of sangria though. If you're looking for Dominican or Puerto Rican "spanish" food there are a few good places but their location can be a little sketchy but my friends own a couple of the restaurants and my wife is Dominican so I'm a little biased on which ones are better. There is a smoking ban in all restaurants and bars BUT there is a cigar bar that got exempted on Atwells Avenue, Federal Hill, called Tammany Hall. They have a small walk in humidor and make one of the best blue cheese bacon burgers you will ever eat. If anyone's coming to town don't hesitate to drop me an e-mail [email protected] Dave (studio253)


----------



## hroark (Feb 13, 2007)

*PVD Food*

In no particular order:

1) Al Forno: fabulous Italian, but the waits can be tough; if you go, order the pizza as an appetizer
2) Red Stripe: good french brasserie-style restaurant in the Wayland square area; order the escargot
3) Raphael (Italian) and the Capitol Grill (steak) are solid "business dining" options in the middle of downtown
4) If you have free time, walk along Federal Hill and menu-shop; hard to go wrong
5) Pot au Feu is very good on the East Side
6) I am blanking on the name, but the restaurant in the Hotel Providence is excellent


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

My fav has always been Neaths on South Water Street. Always great food and great service.

But there's so many options. Providence is perhaps my favorite foodie town aside from NYC.

-spence


----------



## BHM Fashion (Jun 1, 2005)

hroark said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> 1) Al Forno: fabulous Italian, but the waits can be tough; if you go, order the pizza as an appetizer
> 
> ...


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Haven Bros?

Spike's?

Club Fantasies?


----------



## BHM Fashion (Jun 1, 2005)

eyedoc2180 said:


> Studio, I am looking for Italian, or better yet, Portuguese or Spanish. $ not an object. Thanks! Bill :icon_smile:


Besides the aforementioned Al Forno (see previous lengthy post), here are some other suggestions (brevity emphasized)

Italian: L'Epicureo (the restaurant in the Hotel Providence referred to in a prior post) for a more formal affair.

Italian: Constantino's Venda Ravioli on Federal Hill is a must *fabulous* informal experience. This is an Italian deli/grocery with their own restaurant - they make their own fresh pasta, you can order wine by the glass with lunch. In warm weather, you sit out on the plaza, complete with fountain. And very inexpensive - a must visit

Portuguese: Southeast NE has a very large Portuguese population, so there are plenty of places to visit. More well known locations: Madeira (more formal) and O'Dini (more informal) in East Providence


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Sorry to resurrect here, but a trip to Madeira is worth mention. I was looking for lunch on the drive home from Boston (No. 9 Park was disappointing in Beantown last night). Pork and clams at Madeira was wonderful. Mrs. Eye had a pork sandwich that could almost make you forget Philly's roast pork......almost, I said. It is easily accessed from I-195, and I suspect it will get many visits on the pass-through.


----------

